# Structured timeline of classical composers and styles



## alch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi! At last I finished designing a structured timeline of composers and styles:
http://composerquiz.sourceforge.net/cmap/
I am ready for your comments and please tell me if something is wrong! I will correct it.
On this timeline composers are grouped into colored areas, which identify styles. Some areas overlap, which means that some composers worked in several styles. This visualisation is meant to help studying and structuring composers and styles.

The start and the end of composer rectangle is the start and end of his life. Composer color shows his country (please see the legend in the timeline for colors). Bold font shows more well-known composers. Most styles have a thick colored line at their top, which shows the main interval when the style was active.

Click on composer, style or period to know more and listen to composer works.

And by the way, here is a similar clickable timeline of music genres:
http://classclass.sourceforge.net
http://classclass.sourceforge.net/graph2.htm


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is really cool. Thanks


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well done - now I can see why you've only managed to post four times in nearly three years. :lol:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! Nice work! Thanks!


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I would move Kancheli from the "Film" box to the box with Part and Schnittke.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Good work!

My only significant criticism is that the smaller scale of the pre-19th-century composers makes them seem less important.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Great!

My only significant criticism is that the larger scale of the 19th-century composers makes them seem more important than they really are.

I would also say that what Luc Ferrari did is so interesting it surely deserves a place. Same for Sweelinck , whose historical influence on other composers is major. And Frescobaldi for similar reasons.


(Maybe they're on there and I didn't see.)

Interesting to see a whole genre called New Music Manchester. It made me think of Howard Devoto and The Hacienda.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't find Salieri?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is quite an accomplishment. Well done!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, this is amazingly thorough!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Very impressive. Well done!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Good idea and nice execution, but some of the content is just bizarre. You put Tchaikovsky in the light category with Sousa and Johann Strauss? Tchaikovsky used at least as much folk music as any of the Five. I've heard it claimed he used more than any of them, but haven't verified this.


----------

